# Game: What Was This Person Most Known For?



## Barbara L (Jun 17, 2012)

I saw the information about this man and thought of our old "What is this a photo of" thread. 

What is this person known for?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 17, 2012)

I have no idea. How about a hint?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 17, 2012)

This is from way back, but same idea. . was pretty long lived too.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/guess-what-this-is-a-photo-of-19642.html


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jun 17, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> I saw the information about this man and thought of our old "What is this a photo of" thread.
> 
> What is this person known for?


Farting, he is one of Harry's Heroes.
His name is Joseph Pujol aka Le Petomane.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 17, 2012)

Bolas got it! He passed gas professionally on stage!  Your turn to post a picture of someone Bolas, if you want to. Otherwise, someone else can step in and post.

Tatt--yes that is the thread I was talking about. I loved that one! If you notice, James is the one who started it.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay, found this thread and Bolas never picked it up so I will try (I am a +2 on that old thread as well, even though I never got them).

What is this guy famous for?






Should be fairly easy for some.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

For Kids saying the darnedest things to him...


----------



## Hoot (Jul 1, 2012)

Art Linkletter!
He had TV shows called "House Party" And  "Kids Say the Darnedest Things".
He also spoke publicly against drug use after his daughter jumped out of a window. Mr Linkletter believed that she had taken LSD. I can't recall if there was any evidence to back it up. He was a funny man!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow, Hoot, you got the whole thing.  If I remember, they did find traces of LSD and ruled it an accidental overdose and not suicide.

You got one for us to try?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey, you asked what he was famous for...not his name.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 1, 2012)

Just noticed that PF got in there with what he was famous for (just not his name - Barb, did you mean we needed both?)

Princess, you are up!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 1, 2012)

Well...How about this guy?
It oughta be fairly easy.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2012)

Have Gun Will Travel (reads the card of a man)

Richard Boone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

Paladin - Richard Boone, famous villain who tried to take on Big Jake.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 1, 2012)

Oops!
Didn't mean to go out of turn. I 'pologize Princess..


----------



## Hoot (Jul 1, 2012)

I need a ruling from a judge....they posted at the same time!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

I think, we were a tie!  And then Andy beat me to it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2012)

Ooops, go ahead, PF.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 1, 2012)

Man, we are a polite group!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay, a quick one...

What's his name and what did he do that made him famous:


----------



## Hoot (Jul 1, 2012)

Ray Bradbury....Sci-fi author of the first order.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Ray Bradbury....Sci-fi author of the first order.




You are quick! Yes, one of my favorites.

Your turn!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 1, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Ray Bradbury....Sci-fi author of the first order.



I spent many summers with him at the lake growing up!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 1, 2012)

We will stick with authors for now....
A tick more obscure


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

Genre clue?


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 1, 2012)

I know it but book names and last name aren't coming to me


----------



## Hoot (Jul 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Genre clue?



Well... that's an interesting question. When his works were first  published, they were accepted as non-fiction. Over time much of his work  is now believed to be fiction. I will give you this hint. He,  ostensibly, was an anthropology student and wrote about his experiences  south of the border.
Let us say the stories were other-worldly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, I know who it isn't


----------



## Hoot (Jul 1, 2012)

I reckon my tastes in literature are even more esoteric than Mrs Hoot says....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

Tricky!!!!

Carlos Casteneda - The Teachings of Don Juan


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

you give good clues!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 1, 2012)

Excellent!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

A man of science:


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2012)

I know, but I cheated.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2012)

Isaac Newton


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

Nope.  He is Dutch.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 1, 2012)

Lewenhoke?  Microbiology/microscope


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Lewenhoke?



Yes, Anton van Leeuwenhoek, THE Microbiologist.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, Anton van Leeuwenhoek, THE Microbiologist.


Known as the father of microbiology and for improving the microscope.

P.S. I thought it was Newton when I first saw the pic.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 1, 2012)

She had a leg amputated, but carried on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

I know, but I'll give someone else a chance.  Good clue!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 1, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> She had a leg amputated, but carried on.


She looks like Marie Curie to me but I can't find any reference to your clue. Never the less I believe the resemblance is very strong.






Curie died of radiation poisoning caused by her pioneering research into radioactivity.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 1, 2012)

Check out actresses.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 1, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Check out actresses.


Could probably be googled now actress+leg+amputated but if I can guess one of the subjects of this "contest" I think it's only fair to not google unless you already recognize the subject. But of course I have no objection to others doing so.

Things are pretty slow here this evening in Lost Angeles. 

She's a pretty woman and I'll guess she was popular in the 1900s-1930s era, from her clothing style and the ambiance of the photograph.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 1, 2012)

She played Hamlet.  She was French, and the most popular actress of her time.

She fell off the stage, broke her leg, and it never healed right.  It became gangrenous, and docs removed it.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2012)

She also wanted to have a tail transplanted onto her back. She felt that she would be able to express emotion better with a (big) cat's tail.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 1, 2012)

You guys have it figured out!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2012)

Sara Bernhardt?


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> You guys have it figured out!


I cheated, so I'm not answering.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

Andy got it!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Sara Bernhardt?



Got it!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2012)

You older folks will get this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

That's Topper a famous movie horse.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Sara Bernhardt?





taxlady said:


> She also wanted to have a tail transplanted onto her back. She felt that she would be able to express emotion better with a (big) cat's tail.


Wow, I would have never guessed that! What a strange desire she had. Perhaps a forerunner of all the people who are interested in implants and tattoes and studs and that kind of stuff. A tail!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's Topper a famous movie horse.




Check the thread title and repost.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 1, 2012)

I thought it was Tex Ritter until the mention of Topper....Now I know who it is


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I thought it was Tex Ritter until the mention of Topper....Now I know who it is



Their picture is on our bedroom wall...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Check the thread title and repost.



I only know the horse names...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

William Boyd


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> William Boyd




Check the thread title and repost


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

Owner of the Bar-20 Ranch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

If you say the character name, Andy will say you won...'cuz I'm being a brat.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If you say the character name, Andy will say you won...'cuz I'm being a brat.



Of course, you could just give the right answer.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> You older folks will get this.



Once again.  What was this person most famous for?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh, Hopalong Cassidy!  Duh!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, I cheated, so I know who it is and the name is familiar, but I couldn't tell you what he is famous for. He was before my time, but not by that much.


----------



## Addie (Jul 1, 2012)

She was the voice of Betty Rubble on the Flintstones. She also owned the Shady Rest Hotel on Petticoat Junction


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 1, 2012)

That's giving half the answer, Addie! What she was famous for.
She is Bea Benedaret! 

I loved all those shows.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 1, 2012)

Addie, am I right on Bea?

Or is Andy up next?  I am very confused, but that is a normal state these days


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2012)

LP, you're up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

Game!

It is now LP's turn to post a picture.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Game!
> 
> It is now LP's turn to post a picture.


Yeah, but she has the flu. Maybe her turn should be postponed. Maybe LP isn't feeling too awful to chime in?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 1, 2012)

It's the same as if she just went to bed early, it's her turn.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 2, 2012)

It must be LP's turn. 
I can't get a picture to work!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry everyone!  Just running a little slow these days - still a little fluish but happy to play.






The name, what he is famous for, and for bonus points there is something slightly controversial surrounding THIS picture!


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 2, 2012)

Hoot said:


> It must be LP's turn.
> I can't get a picture to work!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 2, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Sorry everyone!  Just running a little slow these days - still a little fluish but happy to play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird Al Yankovic. Famous for musical satire. 

The controversy was for the song "Amish Paradise", based on "Gangsta's Paradise", which he apparently recorded without gaining permission from Coolio.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow, Steve, you are good!  I thought this picture might stump people a little.  I am a true Weird Al fan.

Actually he NEVER asked for permission but most other artists actually liked it (even Michael Jackson).  Coolio was the only one to threaten a lawsuit.

You are up Steve!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 2, 2012)

How about this guy? What's his name and what's he best known for?

(this might be too easy)


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 2, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Wow, Steve, you are good!  I thought this picture might stump people a little.  I am a true Weird Al fan.
> 
> Actually he NEVER asked for permission but most other artists actually liked it (even Michael Jackson).  Coolio was the only one to threaten a lawsuit.
> 
> You are up Steve!


Okay, talked to my husband and I got it wrong (he is an even BIGGER Weird Al fan).  He DID ask for permission for most of his songs.  He got it from Coolio's managers, but they didn't ask the artist himself.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 2, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> How about this guy? What's his name and what's he best known for?
> 
> (this might be too easy)



Have no clue, Steve. He might be a Beefeater, a member of the British Parliament or someone getting a degree!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 2, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Okay, talked to my husband and I got it wrong (he is an even BIGGER Weird Al fan).  He DID ask for permission for most of his songs.  He got it from Coolio's managers, but they didn't ask the artist himself.


I thought he usually asked permission. Almost all artists have been willing to give it. One notable exception - the little purple guy (Prince) wouldn't give permission.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 2, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I thought he usually asked permission. Almost all artists have been willing to give it. One notable exception - the little purple guy (Prince) wouldn't give permission.


That's right, I forgot about that one.  And then there is MJ, who gave Al use of the "Thriller" sets for "Eat It" and the other parody he did but I can't remember.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 2, 2012)

That guy looks vaguely familiar. Can't put a name to the face though. Judging from what he is wearing, I reckon he is either a graduate, honorary graduate, or speaker at a graduation, but that hat ain't a normal graduation hat.
Must be a European graduation hat.


----------

